# Re-chroming but what about...



## rubblequeen (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, wanting to get a  Cinelli stem re-chromed.  It has a brass badge attached which I have removed what I want to know is will the chroming process block up the screw holes or fill up the threads?  If so what can I do to ensure I can refit the badge?  
These holes are minute so no chance of me tapping them out.


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 16, 2012)

Take the badge off but leave the screws in place so the chrome doesn't fill the holes and you'll have nice detailed chrome screws with a nice brass badge.


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2013)

HI-lo (AMF)
nice og paint, all original stuff (not shown) only real poor part is front fender has a surface rusty area approx 2x3" at top behind fork. Only one I seen nicer was Vince's Vagabond(Firestone brand)


----------



## fat tire trader (May 17, 2013)

bricycle said:


> HI-lo (AMF)
> nice og paint, all original stuff (not shown) only real poor part is front fender has a surface rusty area approx 2x3" at top behind fork. Only one I seen nicer was Vince's Vagabond(Firestone brand)




Whats with the random non relevant posts? Did you get something re-chromed on this bike?

As far as the screw holes on your cinelli stem. I would ask the plater about it. It must be a nice bike, I would like to have a Cinelli from the 50s.


----------

